# Andriy Shevchenko



## hiei87 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Andriy Shevcheno
Nazionalità: Ucraina
Altezza: 183 cm
Peso: 72 kg

Nato a Dvirkivščyna, nei pressi di Kiev il 29 settembre 1976, Shevchenko approda giovanissimo, ad appena 10 anni, nel club più prestigioso del suo Paese, la Dinamo Kiev. Dopo essersi imposto nelle giovanili e nella squadra B, debutta nella prima divisione Ucraina nel novembre '94. I suoi primi anni da professionista sono di ambientamento. La Dinamo è la squadra regina nel proprio campionato, e Sheva riesce a ritagliarsi uno spazio e a contribuire con alcuni gol ai successi del club. 
Nella stagione 1997/'98 la Dinamo si presenta agguerrita più che mai alle porte della Champions League, mostrando all'Europa intera il proprio fiore all'occhiello: la giovane coppia di attaccanti formata da Andriy Shevchenko e Serhij Rebrov. Per Sheva è l'anno dell'esplosione. 
Nel novembre '97 gli ucraini fanno infatti visita ai quotatissimi spagnoli del Barcellona, nel monumentale Camp Nou. Quella sera il pubblico catalano, assieme all'Europa intera, assiste alla nascita di una stella. In 45 minuti Shevchenho ammutolisce lo stadio con una tripletta che passerà alla storia. Nella ripresa Rebrov suggella il trionfo ucraino con la rete del 4 a 0, ma le attenzioni di tutti si concentrano sul suo compagno di reparto.
A fine stagione Sheva avrà realizzato 19 gol in 23 partite di campionato e 6 in 10 di Champions League. Tutti i grandi club hanno puntato gli occhi su di lui. La stagione successiva è quella della consacrazione. Il campione di Kiev segna infatti 33 reti stagionali, contribuendo al 5° successo consecutivo della sua squadra in campionato, e al raggiungimento della semifinale di Champions, persa contro il Bayern Monaco, competizione della quale risulta capocannoniere.
Nel frattempo il Milan brucia la concorrenza, muovendosi con largo anticipo, e trovando l'accordo con la Dinamo per l'acquisto dell'attaccante per la somma di 25 milioni di dollari. 
Nell'estate del '99 Sheva fa quindi le valige e si trasferisce nel club campione d'Italia in carica, guidato da Mister Zaccheroni. L'avvio è di quelli col botto. L'ucraino segna al debutto in campionato contro il Lecce, e si ripete nella prima a San Siro contro il Perugia.
Il 3 ottobre, per la 5° giornata di campionato, il Milan fa tappa all'Olimpico, dove lo attende una Lazio fortissima, guidata a centrocampo da un Veron in forma smaliante e in difesa dalla nuova stella della difesa italiana: Alessandro Nesta. I capitolini a fine stagione festeggeranno la vittoria dello scudetto, ma quella sera le cose non vanno secondo i loro piani. E' la serata di Shevchenko, che fa impazzire la difesa biancoceleste e sognare i tifosi rossoneri, con una tripletta da fantascienza. La sfida si concluderà con il pirotecnico punteggio di 4 a 4, ma poco conta. Sheva è la nuova sensazione del calcio italiano, e i supporter del Milan già lo adorano. Si sprecano i soprannomi per lui: il Bambi di Kiev, Flauto Magico, il Re Dell'Est, Vento di Passioni e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Sono nomignoli che lo accompagneranno per il resto della carriera.
Le prime due stagioni di Sheva al Milan a livello personale sono trionfali. La squadra non brilla, ma l'ucraino si impone come uno degli attaccanti più forti al mondo, segnando 48 reti in due campionati, tra cui la doppietta nello storico derby vinto per 6 a 0 l'11 maggio del 2001.
La terza stagione parte con i migliori auspici: è arrivato Terim in panchina, e sono arrivati soprattutto Filippo Inzaghi e Manuel Rui Costa. La squadra è una seria candidata per lo Scudetto. I risultati però deluderanno presto le attese. Terim non convince e viene esonerato a novembre per far posto a Carlo Ancelotti. Sheva parte bene, poi si fa male e al suo ritorno in campo vive il suo primo momento difficile a livello personale con i rossoneri. Sul finire del campionato la squadra riscatta comunque le difficoltà iniziali e riesce a conquistare un 4° posto utile per l'ingresso alla Champions League della stagione successiva.
L'estate 2002 porta a Milanello campioni del calibro di Pirlo, Seedorf, Rivaldo e Nesta, e, forse per la prima volta dal suo arrivo in Italia, Sheva si ritrova a giocare in una squadra realmente competitiva su tutti i fronti.
Nel preliminare di Champions contro lo Slovan Liberec l'ucraino però si infortuna, ed è costretto a saltare le prime partite di campionato e di Coppa, partite in cui il Milan vince e convince, con un nuovo modulo e un nuovo gioco, che fa da subito innamorare i tifosi. Al suo rientro in campo il "Re dell'Est" fa fatica, e, per gran parte della stagione, dà l'impressione di aver perso lo smalto dei tempi migliori.
In primavera la squadra ha un calo e perde quota in campionato, riuscendo però a rimanere ancorata alla Champions, superando il rognoso ostacolo Ajax ai quarti di finale, grazie anche ad un gol di Shevchenko. Si arriva così all'attesissima semifinale, che vale una stagione. E' il derby della Scala. 
La partita è preceduta da settimane caratterizzate da grande tensione, con entrambe le panchine messe in discussione dalla stampa. All'andata non può che venirne fuori una brutta partita. Finisce 0 a 0 e tutto è rimandato alla gara di ritorno, nella quale il Milan avrà il vantaggio di potersi permettere 2 risultati su 3.
E' qui che Shevchenko riscatta la sua stagione, lanciando il Milan verso la finale di Manchester, e punendo per l'ennesima volta i cugini, sua vittima preferita.
La finale di Manchester pone di fronte le due più gloriose squadre italiane: il Milan e la Juventus, fresca vincitrice dello scudetto. La tensione è a livelli mai visti prima.
Anche in questo caso non può che uscirne una brutta partita. Sheva dimostra da subito di essere il più in palla dei suoi, e va in gol dopo pochi minuti, ma l'arbitro annulla per fuorigioco di Rui Costa. 
Finisce 0 a 0. Si va ai rigori.
La giostra dei rigori è un vero e proprio dramma calcistico. La tensione è testimoniata dai numerosi errori, interrotti dalla rete di Nesta, che porta il Milan in vantaggio e fornisce a Sheva il pallone decisivo.
Sono momenti che resteranno a vita nella memoria di ogni tifoso milanista. Il tempo sembra fermarsi. Sheva ha lo sguardo deciso. Uno sguardo all'arbitro, subito seguito da uno sguardo a Buffon. I suoi occhi da cerbiatto sembrano quelli di chi è consapevole di star per entrare nella storia. Le inquadrature televisive ricamano immagini quasi cinematografiche, con degli intensi primi piani alla Sergio Leone dei duellanti. Sembra mancare soltanto la musica di Ennio Morricone ad immortalare al meglio l'epicità del momento, che pare fermarsi.
L'atmosfera è rotta dal fischio dell'arbitro. Sheva inizia la sua rincorsa. Il pallone va da una parte, Buffon dall'altra. E' il delirio.
Nell'immagine della corsa dell'ucraino verso Dida è rappresentata tutta la gioia del popolo milanista.
Da quel momento Shevchenko torna anche a livello realizzativo la macchina inarrestabile dei primi anni. E il Milan si impone come squadra più forte d'Europa. 
Nella stagione 2003/'04 il Milan vince lo scudetto e Sheva la classifica dei cannonieri, mentre l'avventura in Champions si interrompe nella surreale serata di La Coruna.
L'anno successivo il numero 7 rossonero viene premiato con il Pallone d'Oro, titolo quanto mai meritato.
La stagione 2004/'05, che vede il Milan sulla carta più forte dell'era Ancelottiana, si conclude però nel peggiore dei modi, con la perdita del campionato a favore della Juventus (scudetto su cui poi si addenseranno le nubi di calciopoli), e la serata maledetta di Istanbul, nella quale Sheva si infrange contro l'arbitro, che gli annulla un gol regolare, e contro Dudek, che parà incredibilmente un suo tiro da distanza ravvicinata nei tempi supplementari, e intercetta il suo rigore nella lotteria finale. Sembra la fine del mondo per i tifosi milanisti, che vivono forse il peggiore incubo della loro storia.
La storia di Shevchenko con il Milan però va avanti. Lo aspetta l'ennesima stagione ricca di gol, coronata dalla vittoria della classifica dei cannonieri in Champions League. A maggio arriva però, come un fulmine a ciel sereno, la mazzata più dura per i tifosi rossoneri: Sheva annuncia di voler lasciare Milano. Nel frattempo si è spostato con la modella Kristen Pazik, e ha avuto due figli. Figli che, dice Sheva, hanno bisogno di imparare l'inglese. A Londra. Al Chelsea.
Per i tifosi increduli è un colpo troppo forte. E' un tradimento, è un abbandono, è la fine di un amore.
Le immagini dell'ucraino che esulta per un gol con il Chelsea baciando la maglia dei blues sono come una pugnalata al cuore, tanto che la maggior parte dei supporters rossoneri, ferita nei sentimenti, decide di odiarlo.
Ma l'amore tra Sheva e il Milan non è ancora finito. Al Chelsea l'ucraino fallisce miseramente, mentre il Diavolo ad Atene festeggia la vendetta contro il Liverpool.
Dopo due stagioni incolori, nell'estate del 2008, arriva il momento del grande ritorno, della grande riconciliazione. Sheva è tornato a casa.
Sul campo però il vecchio Re dell'Est è ormai soltanto un ricordo. L'ucraino colleziona poche presenze, e la miseria di 2 gol, nessuno dei quali in Serie A. E' comunque la stagione della riconciliazione con il popolo milanista, che torna ad acclamare il suo nome.
A fine campionato il prestito di Sheva termina, e l'ormai ex fuoriclasse decide di tornare in patria a chiudere la carriera.
Carriera che si concluderà dopo l'Europeo casalingo del 2012, nel quale, con un canto del cigno che sembra scritto in una favola, contrapposto al nuovo eroe milanista, Zlatan Ibrahimovic, Shevchenho sfodera una prestazione degna dei tempi migliori, segnando una doppietta e trascinando la sua nazionale alla vittoria. Inutile dire tra i due eroi per chi si era schierato il popolo rossonero.

Attaccante completo, veloce, tecnico, forte nel gioco aereo, abile con entrambi i piedi, capace di giocare su tutto il fronte offensivo, e dotato di una personalità fuori dal comune, che gli permetteva di essere spesso decisivo nelle sfide più importanti, Shevchenko è stato uno dei più forti giocatori della sua generazione. I record individuali stanno a testimoniarlo: l'ucraino è infatti il terzo miglior marcatore di sempre nelle competizioni europee, il secondo giocatore con più presenza e quello con più marcature nella storia della sua nazionale, e il secondo miglior cannoniere di sempre con la maglia del Milan (127 reti in 226 partite). 


Palmares:
5 Campionati Ucraini
3 Coppe d'Ucraina
1 Coppa Italia
1 Campionato Italiano
1 Supercoppa Italiana
1 Champions League
1 Supercoppa Europea
1 Coppa d'Inghilterra
1 Community Shield
1 Supercoppa Ucraina
3 Coppe dei Campioni della CSI


----------



## Principe (22 Febbraio 2013)

Tanta nostalgia per il re dell'est il giocatore che ho più amato nella storia del Milan


----------



## Hammer (22 Febbraio 2013)

Il mito.


----------



## rossovero (22 Febbraio 2013)

e io che già sognavo che superasse Nordhal. Indimenticabile!


----------



## Jino (22 Febbraio 2013)

Dietro solo a Van Basten... pensare che poteva diventare il miglior goleador della storia del Milan, peccato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Mi ha cresciuto, semplicemente. Dopo l'addio l'ho anche odiato, profondamente, tuttavia a distanza di anni è tornato a prevalere il sentimento di affetto. Grazie di tutto Andrij


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2013)

1 solo pallone d'oro , credo ne avrebbe meritati almeno uno in piu


----------



## prebozzio (22 Febbraio 2013)

Se avete amato Shevchenko aspettate il prossimo Natale


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Mitico Sheva, il mio attaccante preferito di sempre da quando seguo il Milan


----------



## Liuke (22 Febbraio 2013)

Di gran lunga il mo giocatore preferito...come te nessuno mai!
Ho pianto ai suoi gol con l'ucraina agli ultimi europei. Unico.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Dopo Van Basten il miglior bomber che il Milan abbia mai avuto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Febbraio 2013)

per il Milan è stato l'attaccante più forte e uno degli attaccanti più forti di sempre


----------



## MilanNelCuore93 (22 Febbraio 2013)

L'usignolo di Kiev!!! Come dimenticarlo, e come dimenticare il rigore contro la Juve nella finale di Champions a Manchester!!!


----------



## runner (22 Febbraio 2013)

il rigore della finale di Champions..........dico solo questo!!


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ragà qualcuno sa la seconda canzone ne video postato nel primo post?


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi ha cresciuto, semplicemente. Dopo l'addio l'ho anche odiato, profondamente, tuttavia a distanza di anni è tornato a prevalere il sentimento di affetto. Grazie di tutto Andrij



Perfetto.


Dio quanto l'ho odiato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Febbraio 2013)

Milanista dalla nascita ma tifosa sfegatata nel vero senso della parola dalla finale di Champions League 2003 che emozione, quando doveva battere il rigore decisivo ricordo come fosse ieri il suo sguardo, quando la buttata dentro gioia immensa non riuscivo manco ad urlare, la prima maglia che mi sono comprata e stata proprio quella di sheva quella oro con la scritta rossa, che emozioni che mi ha fatto vivere grande andry sempre nel mio cuore


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Il mio giocatore preferito.
Quanto mi manca


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Febbraio 2013)

è stato un grande e anchio l'ho amato moltissimo

ora rimane comunque il rispetto per quello che ha fatto al milan, ma non lo rimpiango

come dimenticare che è stato l'unico fuoriclasse a voler andare via dal milan a prescindere dai soldi?

Forse per questo non sò se sia il caso di ricordarlo nella Hall Of Fame

Il Milan non lo si deve tradire mai!!!


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> è stato un grande e anchio lo amato moltissimo
> 
> ora rimane comunque il rispetto per quello che ha fatto al milan, ma non lo rimpiango
> 
> ...



Sheva ha dato tanto al Milan. Nella nostra Hall of Fame ci deve stare eccome.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> è stato un grande e anchio l'ho amato moltissimo
> 
> ora rimane comunque il rispetto per quello che ha fatto al milan, ma non lo rimpiango
> 
> ...



Sheva ha fatto la storia,merita ampiamente l'Hall of Fame e peraltro ho molti dubbi inerenti alla sua cessione.......


----------



## hiei87 (22 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> è stato un grande e anchio l'ho amato moltissimo
> 
> ora rimane comunque il rispetto per quello che ha fatto al milan, ma non lo rimpiango
> 
> ...


Ti dirò...io l'ho odiato molto al momento della sua cessione, anche perchè lo avevo amato alla follia prima..
Poi col tempo il sentimento è cambiato ed è tornato quello di prima...le ragioni fondamentalmente sono state 3: il fatto che col tempo i ricordi belli siano prevalsi sulla delusione della sua partenza, il fatto che alla fine sia tornato, e soprattutto il fatto che, dopo le ulteriori cessioni eccellenti che sono state fatte nelle estati successive, mi sono convinto che probabilmente i motivi del suo addio non erano nè quelli che ci sono stati detti, nè quelli che all'epoca avevamo immaginato....
All'epoca pensare al Milan che vende il suo campione era inimmaginabile...non era mai successo nell'era berlusconi, e non mi stupirebbe se, complice anche la gratitudine che Sheva provava per la società Milan, si fossero inventati una scusa....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Febbraio 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> All'epoca pensare al Milan che vende il suo campione era inimmaginabile...non era mai successo nell'era berlusconi, e non mi stupirebbe se, complice anche la gratitudine che Sheva provava per la società Milan, si fossero inventati una scusa....



Credo che il sentimento Amore immenso-delusione per Sheva sia vivo in tutti i milanisti
Sul fatto di andare via non dimentichiamoci la sua lite a milanello con Ancellotti in cui chiedeva chiaramente di voler essere lasciato libero...
Anche il suo ritorno fù un mistero, fù chiaramente boiccottato da Ancellotti e dallo spogliatoio, lui non era in condizioni così scadenti da non giocare mai, eppure non si lamento mai, mah...


----------



## hiei87 (23 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Credo che il sentimento Amore immenso-delusione per Sheva sia vivo in tutti i milanisti
> Sul fatto di andare via non dimentichiamoci la sua lite a milanello con Ancellotti in cui chiedeva chiaramente di voler essere lasciato libero...
> Anche il suo ritorno fù un mistero, fù chiaramente boiccottato da Ancellotti e dallo spogliatoio, lui non era in condizioni così scadenti da non giocare mai, eppure non si lamento mai, mah...


Si possono fare tante supposizioni e se ne sono fatte tante...Come dici te la questione resta un mistero...
Ovviamente ogni tifoso a oggi vede Sheva a modo suo...Come c'è chi lo ha perdonato ed è tornato ad amarlo, ci può essere chi ancora gli porta rancore...in ogni caso penso sia innegabile che sia stato uno dei più grandi della nostra storia, e che al di là di tutto meriti di stare nella Hall Of Fame...


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Febbraio 2013)

A prescindere dai soldi ? Non credo, anzi, credo che tra tutti gli addii dei campioni il suo sia quello più dettato dal portafoglio.


Mi incazzai tantissimo per la scusa ridicola.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Per quanto ne sappiamo noi sì, infatti è stato l'addio che ha fatto più male e lui è stato l'unico a finire per essere odiato...
Il tempo poi qualcosa ha cambiato sicuramente...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (23 Febbraio 2013)

Quando volle andar via dal Milan dopo 7 anni e aver vinto tutto, pensai ci potesse stare. Di certo cannò completamente il modo, con quelle scuse ridicole, non ci piove. Io ho sempre pensato, che nella scelta di andarsene incise realmente la moglie come si mormorava al tempo. Magari sbaglio, ma ho idea che interessasse piu' a lei in realtà che Andry andasse al chelsea per guadagnare di piu'. 
Sheva resta comunque uno dei giocatori piu' amati da me oltre che tra ipiu' forti.
Inutile poi disquisire sulla sua classe. Un grande


----------



## honestsimula (23 Febbraio 2013)

giocatore vero


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Febbraio 2013)

Grande amore


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Febbraio 2013)

L'idolo della mia generazione.Penso la frase dica tutto.


----------



## Albijol (23 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Anche il suo ritorno fù un mistero, fù chiaramente boiccottato da Ancellotti e dallo spogliatoio, lui non era in condizioni così scadenti da non giocare mai, eppure non si lamento mai, mah...



Ricordi male, le sue occasioni le ebbe, peccato che ogni volta che entrava faceva cahare a spruzzo. Inspiegabilmente la sua carriera ad alti livelli finì l'anno che aveva al Chelsea, ed era ancora giovane e non aveva avuto infortuni gravissimi. MISTERO.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Febbraio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ricordi male, le sue occasioni le ebbe, peccato che ogni volta che entrava faceva cahare a spruzzo. Inspiegabilmente la sua carriera ad alti livelli finì l'anno che aveva al Chelsea, ed era ancora giovane e non aveva avuto infortuni gravissimi. MISTERO.



Non sono sicuro non ricordo bene, Wikipedia riporta 18 presenze, ma credo nessuna dall'inizio quasi tutti spezzoni finali
Ricordo invece gli striscioni della corva che chiedevano ad Ancellotti più rispetto per Sheva


----------



## Jino (23 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non sono sicuro non ricordo bene, Wikipedia riporta 18 presenze, ma credo nessuna dall'inizio quasi tutti spezzoni finali
> Ricordo invece gli striscioni della corva che chiedevano ad Ancellotti più rispetto per Sheva



Si vabbè, striscioni che trovano il tempo che trovano. Quello Sheva era totalmente fuori condizione, anch'io speravo tanto di rivedere quel fenomeno, ma non ne aveva più questa è la realtà. Non si poteva fare una colpa ad Ancelotti, c'era gente ben più in palla.


----------



## iceman. (23 Febbraio 2013)

Dai sheva l'hanno venduto cosi' come kaka t.silva ed ibra.

Mi ricordo che durante la conferenza d'addio si stava per mettere a piangere ..... l'ho amato alla follia...i gol alla juve, i gol negli euroderby, i gol alla roma, i 4 al fenerbache...mamma mia insieme ad henry trezeguet ronaldo e v.nistelrooy i migliori dal 2000-2006, ma sheva credo fosse piu' completo di tutti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque ancora ho l'amaro in bocca, non doveva finire così, l'anno passato in curva con la 9 la 8 e la 13 ci doveva essere anche la 7.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Comunque ancora ho l'amaro in bocca, non doveva finire così, l'anno passato in curva con la 9 la 8 e la 13 ci doveva essere anche la 7.



Quanto hai ragione...


----------



## Jino (24 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Comunque ancora ho l'amaro in bocca, non doveva finire così, l'anno passato in curva con la 9 la 8 e la 13 ci doveva essere anche la 7.



E ormai ci mettavamo pure quella di Seedorf, Pirlo, Maldini, Cafù...... Dai, Sheva è passato da parecchi anni ormai.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E ormai ci mettavamo pure quella di Seedorf, Pirlo, Maldini, Cafù...... Dai, Sheva è passato da parecchi anni ormai.



Ci stava comunque più di Inzaghi


----------



## Jino (24 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ci stava comunque più di Inzaghi



Si ma Inzaghi s'è ritirato lo scorso anno, Sheva non è più con noi dal 2006 fondamentalmente. Inzaghi ha chiuso la carriera con noi e giustamente è stato omaggiato, Sheva no perchè non c'era, ma questo non significa sminuire un calciatore.

Cioè non so davvero di cosa stiamo parlando.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma Inzaghi s'è ritirato lo scorso anno, Sheva non è più con noi dal 2006 fondamentalmente. Inzaghi ha chiuso la carriera con noi e giustamente è stato omaggiato, Sheva no perchè non c'era, ma questo non significa sminuire un calciatore.
> 
> Cioè non so davvero di cosa stiamo parlando.


Non ci siamo capiti, il mio era un discorso legato alla condizione che Sheva non se ne fosse mai andato


----------



## Jino (24 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non ci siamo capiti, il mio era un discorso legato alla condizione che Sheva non se ne fosse mai andato



Ah ok, ho riletto e ho capito cosa intendevi


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Comunque ancora ho l'amaro in bocca, non doveva finire così, l'anno passato in curva con la 9 la 8 e la 13 ci doveva essere anche la 7.



va bè cosa centrava in quel momento??!?giocava nella dinamo..e poi inzaghi è entrato nel cuore della curva come pochi altri...


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> va bè cosa centrava in quel momento??!?giocava nella dinamo..e poi inzaghi è entrato nel cuore della curva come pochi altri...



Sopra ho specificato, intendevo che non se ne sarebbe mai dovuto andare.


Proprio per questo ho scritto che non sarebbe dovuta finire così.


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sopra ho specificato, intendevo che non se ne sarebbe mai dovuto andare.
> 
> 
> Proprio per questo ho scritto che non sarebbe dovuta finire così.


ah ok


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (26 Febbraio 2013)

Se avesse finito la carriera al milan, non penso di peccare di eresia se dico che nel cuore dei milanisti avrebbe raggiunto il livello di Van Basten.


----------



## Solo (8 Marzo 2013)

Lo zar. Immenso.


----------



## de sica (9 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Marzo 2013)

Ma che giocata... poi vanno ad esultare Seedorf, Pirlo, Kakà, Tomasson: una squadra di alieni.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> Se avesse finito la carriera al milan, non penso di peccare di eresia se dico che nel cuore dei milanisti avrebbe raggiunto il livello di Van Basten.


Io credo che già ci sia al pari di Van Basten, specialmente per chi non ha visto l'Olandese ma soltanto l'Ucraino.


----------



## de sica (9 Marzo 2013)




----------



## franko1986 (10 Marzo 2013)

Come lui nessuno mai.


----------



## 2515 (10 Marzo 2013)

il terzo gol rappresenta shevchenko in tutto e per tutto nel suo modo di calciare, uno che tira sempre e comunque con una naturalezza incredibili, come se calciasse verso un muro, colpisce il pallone di collo o di interno collo e basta, sono cose semplici ma lo fa con una precisione e con una potenza tali da buttarla sempre dentro, un fulmine chirurgico.


----------



## Serginho (21 Marzo 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlJ4MUXdeEw

il re dell'est


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2013)

non ne nascono piu come sheva


----------



## de sica (22 Marzo 2013)

Per me l'attaccante più forte al Milan..perché l'ho vissuto!!


----------



## Devil May Cry (22 Marzo 2013)

Mi manca un sacco..Anche se non lo conosco di persona, gli voglio bene..Sono troppo affezionato a lui..Per me è stato l'attaccante più forte del Milan.Resterà per sempre nel mio cuore.


----------



## iceman. (22 Marzo 2013)

A 6-7 anni di distanza manco ibra me l'ha fatto dimenticare. Lo voglio al milan, anche come dirigente ma lo voglio a Milano.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (25 Marzo 2013)

Il grande Sheva. Sempre e comunque


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Marzo 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Shevchenko Milan 4-1 Bari (6 Febbraio 2000) - YouTube
> 
> il re dell'est



che goal ragazzi...da centrocampo è partito

P:S: ma quello che ha messo il video non era uno che stava sul vecchio MW?


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Aprile 2013)

presente ieri sera a san siro!brividi quando si è alzato il suo coro


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

ancora piango se ci penso.
la cessione più dolorosa della storia.
un mito, un idolo, un fratello. Sheva è....troppo.


----------



## iceman. (15 Aprile 2013)

Sono convinto che in serie A farebbe i suoi 10 golletti e al posto di pazzini lo vorrei subito


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Aprile 2013)

Sheva 
Giocatore unico ed inimitabile.
Magari trovassimo un giocatore anche solo lontanamente simile a lui.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2013)

Ogni tanto mi torna in mente e vengo a scrivere qui.

Clonatelo.


----------



## drama 84 (3 Maggio 2013)

il Van Basten del 2000


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2013)

Uno dei gol più imbarazzanti

video da YouTube





Un siluro di sinistro con una precisione pazzesca


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

poi in Champions League eh...che bomber ragazzi


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Uno dei gol più imbarazzanti
> 
> video da YouTube
> 
> ...



me lo ricordo come se fosse ora..mamma mia che brividi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Maggio 2013)

Giocatore imbarazzante per gli avversari

Nessuno mi hai mai dato le sue emozioni


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2013)

I tifosi della lazio ne sanno qualcosa  gli avra' bucato la rete minimo 11/12 volte...

Fortissimo, credo il n1 dal 2000 al 2006. Ah no era martins


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Maggio 2013)

Giocatore illegale, se tutto fosse andato male ci sarebbe stato Sheva, era un di più: c'era il Milan, c'erano gli avversari e poi c'era Shevchenko.


The Ripper ha scritto:


> ancora piango se ci penso.
> la cessione più dolorosa della storia.
> un mito, un idolo, un fratello. Sheva è....troppo.


Tanti son stati cresciuti da lui, io tra i tanti.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Maggio 2013)

che bello averlo visto giocare.

mi manca molto. vorrei vederlo lì sulla panchina...magari come vice, magari come allenatore degli attaccanti.
vorrei vederlo ancora un giorno lì per poter dire a mio figlio" vedi quello? quello era un giocatore speciale"


----------



## prebozzio (5 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Uno dei gol più imbarazzanti
> 
> video da YouTube
> 
> ...



se non ricordo male era la notte dei petardi a Dida


----------



## Hammer (5 Maggio 2013)

Ogni Suo video è una pugnalata


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> se non ricordo male era la notte dei petardi a Dida



si credo di si, poi fu sospesa la partita


----------



## Liuke (6 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> che bello averlo visto giocare.
> 
> mi manca molto. vorrei vederlo lì sulla panchina...magari come vice, magari come allenatore degli attaccanti.
> vorrei vederlo ancora un giorno lì per poter dire a mio figlio" vedi quello? quello era un giocatore speciale"


.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (7 Maggio 2013)

che giocatore.


----------



## prebozzio (7 Maggio 2013)

Se amate Shevchenko mettete dieci euro da parte per questo Natale


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> se amate shevchenko mettete dieci euro da parte per questo natale



wtf?


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se amate Shevchenko mettete dieci euro da parte per questo Natale


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2013)

[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] apri un topic e inizia a fare un bell'annuncio, dai


----------



## prebozzio (7 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] apri un topic e inizia a fare un bell'annuncio, dai


sono un po' indietro, aspettiamo


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2013)

Eheheh ok! Sbrigati però!


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> sono un po' indietro, aspettiamo


WTF?
Non si getta il sasso per poi nascondere la mano


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> sono un po' indietro, aspettiamo



No beh ora spoileri o ti ritroverai in camera Gilardino


----------



## prebozzio (7 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eheheh ok! Sbrigati però!


A Natale cascasse il mondo sarà pronto


----------



## prebozzio (7 Maggio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> No beh ora spoileri o ti ritroverai in camera Gilardino



Io ero un fan di Gilardino


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io ero un fan di Gilardino


Traoré, Muntari e Zapata.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io ero un fan di Gilardino



Non è nemmeno bello avere in camera uno stempiato che si ostina a tenere i capelli lunghi però


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Maggio 2013)

[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] la fa annusare ma non la dà


----------



## Liuke (7 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se amate Shevchenko mettete dieci euro da parte per questo Natale



lo ricompriamo con una colletta? ahah


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (8 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Uno dei gol più imbarazzanti
> 
> video da YouTube
> 
> ...



Mi piace troppo la "gara" che fa con Nesta mentre esultano.


----------



## jaws (8 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se amate Shevchenko mettete dieci euro da parte per questo Natale



10 euro per un dvd? Non saranno troppi?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

giocatore emozionante.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (9 Maggio 2013)

concordo.Nemmeno kaka mi ha dato le emozioni si sheva.Ci manca un giocatore cosi.Doveva restare...è stato l addio piu doloroso in fatto di cessioni


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (26 Giugno 2013)

madonna se mi manchi.


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (2 Luglio 2013)

Il giocatore di calcio a cui sono stato piu legato in vita mia, probabilemente è stato merito suo se ora amo così il calcio. Il rigore del 2003 non mi esce di mente <3


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Luglio 2013)

<3


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2013)

Milan-qualsiasi squadra, Shevchenko nel Milan, Milan 1-0.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Luglio 2013)

sicuramente il giocatore che piu' ho amato nei miei oltre vent'anni di tifo rossonero.Credo che mai nessuno eguaglierà le emozioni che mi ha regalato lui.E' stato anche l'unico giocatore di cui ho acquistato la maglia ufficiale.Un mito


----------



## Snake (2 Luglio 2013)

In questio giorgi è a Wimbledon, sta assistendo a tutti i match di Djokovic (noto milanista tra l'altro)


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Luglio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> sicuramente il giocatore che piu' ho amato nei miei oltre vent'anni di tifo rossonero.Credo che mai nessuno eguaglierà le emozioni che mi ha regalato lui.*E' stato anche l'unico giocatore di cui ho acquistato la maglia ufficiale*.Un mito



Anch'io!!
Sheva 
Chissà se riusciremo mai a trovarne un altro quantomeno simile a lui ...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] :Simile a lui non credo,perchè è stato in certi versi un giocatore EPOCALE per noi,ma ho la sensazione che balotelli ci regalerà moltissime soddisfazioni in futuro


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Luglio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] :Simile a lui non credo,perchè è stato in certi versi un giocatore EPOCALE per noi,ma ho la sensazione che balotelli ci regalerà moltissime soddisfazioni in futuro



Sperem


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Agosto 2013)

Non sapevo dove metterla, però..


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Agosto 2013)




----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2013)

c'è pure quella con iker che scrive #leggende  quanto mi manca paolino


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Agosto 2013)

Che campioni!!!!quanto mi manca quel milan


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Agosto 2013)

che goduria avere avuto sheva con noi, nessun giocatore mi ha mai saputo emozionare più di sheva, non lo dimenticherò mai


----------



## Graxx (6 Agosto 2013)

Che giocatore mamma mia...e che squadra che avevamo....dida ai bei tempi cafu e serginho nesta maldini pirlo seedorf kakà pippo e sheva...e cosa abbiamo vinto...???? abbiamo vinto troppo troppo poco rispetto alla forza della squadra...cn la mentalità della juve avremmo vinto un paio di scudetti in più e almeno una cl in più...


----------



## Liuke (29 Settembre 2013)

Auguri leggenda


----------



## rossovero (29 Settembre 2013)

Augoroni!! Uno degli attaccanti più completi che si siano mai visti su un campo di calcio: destro, sinistro, testa, rigore, punizione, in acrobazia, di rapina, da fuori area, al volo, di **** (di stinco nel derby...), in casa e in trasferta, nelle finali e nei preliminari, contro le grandi e le piccole, bestia nera dell'Inter.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Settembre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non sapevo dove metterla, però..



spettacolo


----------



## hiei87 (29 Settembre 2013)

Auguri vento di passioni, Bambi di Kiev, flauto magico, nonchè Re dell'est....


----------



## folletto (1 Ottobre 2013)

Davvero un attaccante che sapeva fare tutto e continuo come pochi. Con le quotazioni di mercato di oggi non basterebbero 100 milioni per portarsi a casa uno Sheva.


----------



## alexrossonero (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sheva, il giocatore che ho amato più di ogni altro.


----------



## Gas (1 Ottobre 2013)

Grandissimo Sheva, grandissimo !


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2013)

aveva una caratteristica .. la buttava sempre dentro.. piedi testa **** schiena.. se arrivava 1 pallone era gol ... bei tempi ... oggi veramente non basterebbero 100 milioni per un giocatore del genere ...


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (5 Ottobre 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Augoroni!! Uno degli attaccanti più completi che si siano mai visti su un campo di calcio: destro, sinistro, testa, rigore, punizione, in acrobazia, di rapina, da fuori area, al volo, di **** (di stinco nel derby...), in casa e in trasferta, nelle finali e nei preliminari, contro le grandi e le piccole, bestia nera dell'Inter.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Augoroni!! Uno degli attaccanti più completi che si siano mai visti su un campo di calcio: destro, sinistro, testa, rigore, punizione, in acrobazia, di rapina, da fuori area, al volo, di **** (di stinco nel derby...), in casa e in trasferta, nelle finali e nei preliminari, contro le grandi e le piccole, *bestia nera dell'Inter*.


14 volte li ha purgati


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> aveva una caratteristica .. la buttava sempre dentro.. piedi testa **** schiena.. se arrivava 1 pallone era gol ... bei tempi ... oggi veramente non basterebbero 100 milioni per un giocatore del genere ...




L'avevamo pagato sui 45 miliardi di lire... su per giu 23-24 mln di euro. Uno come lui la Dinamo Kyev al giorno d'oggi lo venderebbe ad almeno 40 mln di euro... questo fa capire come le cifre siano veramente impazzite... chissà perchè in Italia non facciam più mercato...


----------



## Mithos (5 Ottobre 2013)

Dopo Van Basten, il più grande attaccante che io abbia visto giocare con la nostra maglia.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2013)

Quanto vorrei averlo per domani...

Tutte le partite pesanti lui non si faceva mai sotto, anzi le decideva


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Con Sheva nelle partite clou partivi quasi sempre dall'1-0!


----------



## iceman. (29 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Con Sheva nelle partite clou partivi sempre dall'1-0!



fixed 

Da oggi sarò il fixatore


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> fixed
> 
> Da oggi sarò il fixatore



Benissimo.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Dicembre 2013)

Sto vedendo ora alcuni dei gol che ha fatto nei derby.
Mi viene da piangere.
Un mostro


----------



## Edgar Allan Poe (22 Dicembre 2013)

Sheva era un'idolo anche per me,sono cresciuto guardando il Milan quando c'era lui

Vi ricordate questo gol ?


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2013)

Uno come Sheva non l'avremmo mai più, avrebbe potuto essere il miglior marcatore della nostra storia, era l'ultimo che avrebbe potuto farlo. 

Ora come ora qualsiasi grandissimo attaccante con noi non può rimanere più di qualche anno, siamo una squadra passaggio per le big del calcio mondiale.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Dicembre 2013)

Edgar Allan Poe ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate questo gol ?



E' umanamente possibile dimenticare una cosa simile?


----------



## O Animal (22 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' umanamente possibile dimenticare una cosa simile?



Credo faccia parte del dna milanista... Lo conosceranno anche i miei propropropronipoti che nasceranno su Marte...


----------



## rossovero (22 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Uno come Sheva non l'avremmo mai più, avrebbe potuto essere il miglior marcatore della nostra storia, era l'ultimo che avrebbe potuto farlo.
> 
> Ora come ora qualsiasi grandissimo attaccante con noi non può rimanere più di qualche anno, siamo una squadra passaggio per le big del calcio mondiale.



Gli mancavano una quarantina di gol per arrivare a Nordhal, se avesse fatto altri 2-3 anni ce l´avrebbe sicuramente fatta.


----------



## rossovero (22 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' umanamente possibile dimenticare una cosa simile?



Io ricordo anche dov´ero (lavoravo in un bar) e come ho esultato (ho cominciato a saltare e gridare: ma cos´ha fatto!!? ma cos´ha fatto??!).


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Gli mancavano una quarantina di gol per arrivare a Nordhal, se avesse fatto altri 2-3 anni ce l´avrebbe sicuramente fatta.



E' andato via a 29 anni, aveva tutto il tempo. Dispiacere enorme.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Credo faccia parte del dna milanista... Lo conosceranno anche i miei propropropronipoti che nasceranno su Marte...



"Quasi mette fuori tempo Montero..." e via dicendo fu la mia suoneria per 5 anni tipo, fino a metà superiori. Incredibile

Comunque se fosse rimasto da noi e si fosse ritirato con Pippo Nesta e Gattuso penso avrei pianto come alla morte di un parente


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' andato via a 29 anni, aveva tutto il tempo. Dispiacere enorme.



Ce l'avrebbe fatta alla grande, altroché .....

Ma anche lui, lo abbiamo venduto noi, solo che allora eravamo grandi e non c'era motivo per non credere alle sue parole, altro che l'inglese.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

E' il mio IDOLO. Non ci sono parole per descriverlo. Mi emoziono a scrivere di Andriy. Grazie di tutto ZAR!


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ce l'avrebbe fatta alla grande, altroché .....
> 
> Ma anche lui, lo abbiamo venduto noi, solo che allora eravamo grandi e non c'era motivo per non credere alle sue parole, altro che l'inglese.



Quanto mi piacerebbe sapere la vera verità di quella cessione, QUANTO!!! 

Ma anch'io sono della corrente di pensiero che sia stato venduto dall'AC Milan, che poi lui non abbia schifato il raddoppio di ingaggio è giusto e palese.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Dove sei Andriy, dove sei. A quei fessi ne avresti fatti 4 giocando da solo.....


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dove sei Andriy, dove sei. A quei fessi ne avresti fatti 4 giocando da solo.....



L ho pensato per tutti i 90 minuti stasera.
Avere avuto sheva e credere che balotelli sia un possibile campione....mamma mia che ******* altro che colpo di galliani,ci ha rifilato il pacco il city


----------



## alexrossonero (4 Gennaio 2014)

L'unico milanista del quale ho pianto la cessione: da quel momento ho iniziato a covare rancore verso chi gestiva il Milan, mentre decresceva la passione. 
Andriy ha fatto sognare, emozionare e godere come nessun altro. Un esempio per anni e anni, non si poteva non amare. 
Quanto male, negli ultimi 6/7 anni, ha fatto questa società ai suoi tifosi ed ai suoi sostenitori, quanto!!...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2014)

Me l'hanno fatto odiare i vigliacchi nostri dirigenti ma a distanza di anni, con qualche anno in più, non posso che ricordarlo con gioia odiando loro. Con Sheva si scendeva in campo 1-0, con Sheva non avevo paura di affrontare alcuna big europea, con Sheva i cugini l'avevano già perso i derby, Sheva mi ha davvero cresciuto, il mio fratello più grande. Non m'interessa nulla dei rubentini e dei perdazzurri, ti abbiamo avuto soltanto noi. Piango lacrime amare non a vedere il nostro attacco ma anche soltanto a vedere Balotelli quando lì davanti, una volta, c'eri tu.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Gennaio 2014)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> *L'unico milanista del quale ho pianto la cessione*: da quel momento ho iniziato a covare rancore verso chi gestiva il Milan, mentre decresceva la passione.
> Andriy ha fatto sognare, emozionare e godere come nessun altro. Un esempio per anni e anni, non si poteva non amare.
> Quanto male, negli ultimi 6/7 anni, ha fatto questa società ai suoi tifosi ed ai suoi sostenitori, quanto!!...



Già


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Gennaio 2014)

E il ricordo sarebbe ancora più dolce se non avessimo fatto la doppia idiozia di riprenderlo dopo averlo ceduto miseramente.


----------



## Belfast Boy (7 Gennaio 2014)

In questo caso, c'è da dire che abbiamo monetizzato bene, lui è andato via da Milano per vicende personali extracalcio piuttosto note...
Il dramma fu il ritorno, che quasi cancellò il suo ricordo precedente.
Ragazzo timido, introverso, gran professionista, fisicamente DEVASTANTE negli anni migliori non gli stava dietro neanche Nesta.
Preso dalla Dinamo dopo un gran pressing di Cesarone Maldini, consacrato dai 4 goal al Barcellona in coppa. Esordiente in maglia rossonera e segna subito, lascia perle come il goal contro il Bari (? scrivo a getto e non controllo, correggetemi voi se ricordo male) e il capolavoro (forse non voluto) su Buffon, oltre allo storico goal di Manchester su rigore, entrato nei nostri annali.
Ha preso più botte lui da quel macellaio di nome Materazzi di tutti gli attaccanti messi assieme. Un treno, una locomotiva.
Era vicino al record del grandissimo Muller contando solo la champions.
Il numero 7 se non dovesse arrivare CR e ne DUBITO...rimarrà sempre e solo lui nella nostra storia.
Un grande grazie perchè le poche ombre non possono offuscare l'immensa luce sportiva che ci ha dato. Tanta roba


----------



## ucraino (18 Gennaio 2014)

lo o veramente VENERATO lo adorato un immenso giocatore lo scatto nei primi metri era impressionante poi gran tiro sia destro che sinistro ottimo colpo di testa poteva segnare in tutti i modi una sola parola ECCEZZIONALE


----------



## Hammer (29 Settembre 2014)

Oggi compie 38 anni.

Auguri, Leggenda


----------



## Doctore (30 Settembre 2014)

Grande sheva auguri...il prototipo dell attaccante perfetto.


----------



## Giada (8 Ottobre 2014)

Grandissima nostalgia per un grande giocatore.


----------



## de sica (16 Novembre 2014)

Ma quando rivedremo un attaccante simile con la nostra maglia?

L'amore mio!! il mio unico idolo indiscusso..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Novembre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma quando rivedremo un attaccante simile con la nostra maglia?
> 
> L'amore mio!! il mio unico idolo indiscusso..



L'ho amato fin dal primo momento che, felice come un bambino, ha indossato la nostra maglia nella sala dei trofei. E rimane tutt'ora il giocatore a cui sono rimasto più legato da quando seguo costantemente il Milan. 
Sheva era più di un fuoriclasse. Era un faro in mezzo al mare. Un porto sicuro dove attraccavano le mie speranze, ognuna delle quali si tramutava in goal. Ma soprattutto era ed è un ragazzo semplice, cresciuto umilmente ed educato al sacrificio.

Ritrovare tutte queste qualità in un solo giocatore, oggi, è quasi impossibile nel panorama mondiale. Nel Milan, invece, sarà letteralmente impossibile per ancora tanti anni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Novembre 2014)

Da quando se n'è andato al Chelsea nulla è più stato come prima.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Novembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Da quando se n'è andato al Chelsea nulla è più stato come prima.



Onestamente mai nessuno penso si sarebbe immaginato che floppasse clamorosamente al Chelsea.
Ho quasi pianto anche dopo averlo visto gioire dopo la doppietta contro la Svezia all'Europeo del 2012 in casa.
Uno come Sheva in questa Serie A farebbe 40 gol a stagione.


----------



## de sica (23 Novembre 2014)

clonatelo solo per stasera!!


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Novembre 2014)

Ma dove sei Andriy.....


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2014)

Inutile dire che una partita come ieri sera l'avrebbe decisa, non solo giocata.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Novembre 2014)

Senza scomodare Sheva, probabilmente bastava Pippo in campo


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Novembre 2014)

Dico una cosa semplice ma sincera: Mi manchi Sheva


----------



## Jaqen (1 Gennaio 2015)

Una forza della natura


----------



## Renegade (4 Gennaio 2015)

Sono in vena di What If:

Putacaso fosse rimasto al Milan quell'estate, cosa sarebbe successo da qui ad oggi, secondo voi?


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sono in vena di What If:
> 
> Putacaso fosse rimasto al Milan quell'estate, cosa sarebbe successo da qui ad oggi, secondo voi?



Domanda impossibile. Forse avremmo uno scudetto in più ma non è detto che avremmo vinto la Champions. Comunque alla soglia diciamo dei 32 se ne sarebbe andato lo stesso imho.


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sono in vena di What If:
> 
> Putacaso fosse rimasto al Milan quell'estate, cosa sarebbe successo da qui ad oggi, secondo voi?



A livello di squadra non lo so, ma sono sicurissimo lui sarebbe diventato il miglior marcatore della storia del Milan


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Domanda impossibile. Forse avremmo uno scudetto in più ma non è detto che avremmo vinto la Champions. Comunque alla soglia diciamo dei 32 se ne sarebbe andato lo stesso imho.



Anch'io sono sicuro non avrebbe chiuso da noi, Dinamo o America sarebbero state nel suo destino, ma sono sicuro non se ne sarebbe andato prima di essersi preso il record di bomber di tuti i tempi rossonero. Gli mancavano mi sembra una quarantina di gol, se n'è andato a 29 anni, al massimo in tre stagioni ce l'avrebbe fatta.


----------



## Renegade (5 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Anch'io sono sicuro non avrebbe chiuso da noi, Dinamo o America sarebbero state nel suo destino, ma sono sicuro non se ne sarebbe andato prima di essersi preso il record di bomber di tuti i tempi rossonero. Gli mancavano mi sembra una quarantina di gol, se n'è andato a 29 anni, al massimo in tre stagioni ce l'avrebbe fatta.



Secondo me fosse rimasto sono convinto di una cosa: la sua carriera sarebbe durata molto di più ed almeno fino ai 31 anni sarebbe stato sempre il solito Top Player straripante e decisivo.

Però sulla Champions League ho dei dubbi perché probabilmente non avrebbe giocato Inzaghi in suo favore. Io ho amato Shevchenko, ma ancor di più Pippo e ricordo che dagli anni 2000 ad oggi ho avuto tante rosicate quando lo vedevo panchinato in favore dell'ucraino. A mio parere in Europa se volevi vincere dovevi schierare Pippo sempre e comunque.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sono in vena di What If:
> 
> Putacaso fosse rimasto al Milan quell'estate, cosa sarebbe successo da qui ad oggi, secondo voi?



Il punto è che sarebbe un ragionamento troppo complesso da analizzare..la non cessione di Sheva avrebbe significato che eravamo ancora un top club, un club che non cercava di piazzare i suoi pezzi pregiati al miglior offerente ma che voleva rimanere al top..dalla cessione di Sheva in poi è iniziato il tracollo verticale della società..è evidente che da quel momento è andato tutto a farsi benedire e la proprietà si è completamente disinteressata..si sono arrivati un paio di altri colpi, ma tutta roba "spot", non si è più investito realmente per rafforzare la rosa come quando si prendevano i Gattuso, i Seedorf o Stam (gente funzionale ai difetti della rosa)..si sono prese solo le "rock star" (spesso bollite) col chiaro intento di fare il colpo mediatico con cui vantarsi un po'..


----------



## ucraino (17 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sono in vena di What If:
> 
> Putacaso fosse rimasto al Milan quell'estate, cosa sarebbe successo da qui ad oggi, secondo voi?



Avrebbe sicuramente battuto il record di nordal e vinto la settima con noi poi forse sarebbe ritornato alla dinamo


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sono in vena di What If:
> 
> Putacaso fosse rimasto al Milan quell'estate, cosa sarebbe successo da qui ad oggi, secondo voi?



Magari avrebbe smesso al termine della passata stagione, chi lo sa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> A livello di squadra non lo so, ma sono sicurissimo lui sarebbe diventato il miglior marcatore della storia del Milan



sono sicuro pure io di questo


----------



## Dany20 (17 Gennaio 2015)

Se avessimo vinto la Champions nel 2005 sicuramente avrebbe vinto 2 palloni d'oro. Grandissimo attaccante. Completissimo. Velocità, tiro, colpo di testa. Amo troppo Andry!


----------



## Dany20 (17 Gennaio 2015)

Se non fosse andato via poteva essere il miglior attaccante di sempre del Milan con più gol anche e sicuramente avremmo vinto anche qualche trofeo in più.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Gennaio 2015)

Posso dire una cosa? Secondo me è il giocatore che più di tutti ci è mancato negli ultimi 7/8 anni.
Dopo Sheva il vuoto lì davanti.


----------



## Gekyn (18 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Posso dire una cosa? Secondo me è il giocatore che più di tutti ci è mancato negli ultimi 7/8 anni.
> Dopo Sheva il vuoto lì davanti.


assolutamente si


----------



## de sica (22 Marzo 2015)

Ore 18, speciale su Andriy Shevchenko, canale 205 di sky


----------



## Liuke (23 Marzo 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ore 18, speciale su Andriy Shevchenko, canale 205 di sky



maledizione me lo son perso...per caso hai letto quando faranno una replica? se la faranno...


----------



## de sica (24 Marzo 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> maledizione me lo son perso...per caso hai letto quando faranno una replica? se la faranno...



Devi provare a cercare sulla guida programmi sky, può darsi lo ripropongano


----------



## Lorenzo (25 Marzo 2015)

Ore 21:10 su Gazzetta TV la nuova puntata di "Bomber" è dedicata a Sheva, stagione 2003-2004.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Aprile 2015)

Sto pensando di farmi un tatuaggio sul polpaccio in suo onore.Per me avrebbe un significato molto molto profondo...Andrebbe oltre il calcio.Non racconto il significato e il motivo che mi porterà a fare questo tatuaggio,perchè diventerei noioso.

Però mi piacerebbe avere un vostro parere,perchè sono indeciso sul come farlo,ho in mente due stili diversi.
1) Il numero 7 identico a quello della maglia di Sheva nella finale di manchester del 2003, sopra il numero ci metterei la scritta "Il re" e sotto la scritta "dell'est" 

2) Fare sempre il numero 7 della finale di Manchester e metterci al suo interno la scritta "Il re dell'est" chiaramente non facendo i puntini all'interno del numero.Nella parte superiore la scritta "Il re" in quella in diagonale "Dell'est" 

Che ne pensate?Si accettano consigli e pareri


----------



## Renegade (7 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sto pensando di farmi un tatuaggio sul polpaccio in suo onore.Per me avrebbe un significato molto molto profondo...Andrebbe oltre il calcio.Non racconto il significato e il motivo che mi porterà a fare questo tatuaggio,perchè diventerei noioso.
> 
> Però mi piacerebbe avere un vostro parere,perchè sono indeciso sul come farlo,ho in mente due stili diversi.
> 1) Il numero 7 identico a quello della maglia di Sheva nella finale di manchester del 2003, sopra il numero ci metterei la scritta "Il re" e sotto la scritta "dell'est"
> ...



Eh no...Dai. I tatuaggi distruggono la pulizia del corpo. Lo rendono sporco, danno proprio quel senso di gravame. Tra l'altro pensa a quando sarai vecchio e avrai la pelle appesa. Mamma mia.


----------



## Renegade (7 Aprile 2015)

Ah comunque il vero Top Player dell'Era Moderna è stato Shevchenko, non Kakà.


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Eh no...Dai. I tatuaggi distruggono la pulizia del corpo. Lo rendono sporco, danno proprio quel senso di gravame. Tra l'altro pensa a quando sarai vecchio e avrai la pelle appesa. Mamma mia.



Stai scherzando vero?


----------



## Renegade (9 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando vero?



Sarò narcisista, ma no.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ah comunque il vero Top Player dell'Era Moderna è stato Shevchenko, non Kakà.



Ovvio, Sheva è Dio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ah comunque il vero Top Player dell'Era Moderna è stato Shevchenko, non Kakà.



Ti racconto un aneddoto:

I primi tempi in cui esplose Kaka un giornalista (*********) chiese a Sheva, dopo un partitone, se era stato l'arrivo di Kaka a ispirare anche lui a fare prodezze, e lui tutto serio gli rispose, io le facevo anche prima


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sarò narcisista, ma no.



Ok allora ora rispondo alla tua domanda 



Renegade ha scritto:


> Eh no...Dai. I tatuaggi distruggono la pulizia del corpo. Lo rendono sporco, danno proprio quel senso di gravame. Tra l'altro pensa a quando sarai vecchio e avrai la pelle appesa. Mamma mia.



Capisco il tuo pensiero,non sei l'unica persona a pensare una cosa del genere.Che dire?Questione di punti di vista.Per me i tatuaggi rendono il corpo ancora più bello rispetto al normale.Quando sarò vecchio?Non credo che questo sia il momento per pensare alla mia vecchiaia.Se dovessi fare questo ragionamento allora non dovrei fare 3/4 delle cose che faccio e non sto scherzando.
Poi tra l'altro,quando sarò vecchio sarò brutto con o senza tatuaggi,quindi non è un problema che mi pongo.La vecchiaia è la fase tremendamente calante della vita,è quella che per me ha "meno" valore (riferito a me,non agli altri ovviamente) perchè ormai avrò già scritto tutta la mia vita,mancherà solo il capitolo finale.


Per tornare on: Sheva per me è il miglior attaccante della storia,lo dico da fanboy puro,da persona non razionale.Io lo adoro..E' nel mio cuore e lo sarà per sempre.Nel mio top team di tutti i tempi c'è sempre e comunque Sheva...Davanti a tutti: Maradona,Pelè,Messi,CR7,Zidane,Ibra,Van Basten etc etc.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ok allora ora rispondo alla tua domanda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No dai, davanti a Van Basten no, facciamo a fianco? si integrano alla perfezione


----------



## osvaldobusatti (10 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> .......
> Sheva per me è il miglior attaccante della storia
> ...........



Anche per me.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Aprile 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Anche per me.



A differenza dei difensori, con cui è abbastanza facile stabilire i migliori, con gli attaccanti va anche molto a simpatia,
Sheva grandissimo, ma gente come Ronaldo e Van Basten dove li mettete?


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sto pensando di farmi un tatuaggio sul polpaccio in suo onore.Per me avrebbe un significato molto molto profondo...Andrebbe oltre il calcio.Non racconto il significato e il motivo che mi porterà a fare questo tatuaggio,perchè diventerei noioso.
> 
> Però mi piacerebbe avere un vostro parere,perchè sono indeciso sul come farlo,ho in mente due stili diversi.
> 1) Il numero 7 identico a quello della maglia di Sheva nella finale di manchester del 2003, sopra il numero ci metterei la scritta "Il re" e sotto la scritta "dell'est"
> ...



La prima.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sto pensando di farmi un tatuaggio sul polpaccio in suo onore.Per me avrebbe un significato molto molto profondo...Andrebbe oltre il calcio.Non racconto il significato e il motivo che mi porterà a fare questo tatuaggio,perchè diventerei noioso.
> 
> Però mi piacerebbe avere un vostro parere,perchè sono indeciso sul come farlo,ho in mente due stili diversi.
> 1) Il numero 7 identico a quello della maglia di Sheva nella finale di manchester del 2003, sopra il numero ci metterei la scritta "Il re" e sotto la scritta "dell'est"
> ...



Mi sento inevitabilmente chiamato in causa  Sebbene non ami i tatuaggi, non potevi scegliere miglior giocatore per fartene uno. Bravo! Sheva per me è stato qualcosa di unico e irripetibile, non credo riuscirò più ad amare nessun giocatore rossonero come ho fatto con lui.

Venendo alla tua domanda, la prima idea è senza dubbio la più bella.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2015)

[MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] curiosità: quanti anni avete?


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] curiosità: quanti anni avete?



Credo che il problema sia Renegade che è troppo vecchio.

Comunque a parte tutto sono d'accordo con lui. Diciamo che non mi piacciono, semplicemente.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Aprile 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> No dai, davanti a Van Basten no, facciamo a fianco? si integrano alla perfezione



Eheheh io l'ho detto che il mio era un commento da puro fanboy! Purtroppo non ho avuto il piacere di vivere in diretta van Basten diciamo così, a differenza di Sheva che ho visto dal suo arrivo.. Lo adoro è il migliore per me! Meglio di Maradona, pelè, Ronaldo etc. Ripeto che io sono un fanboy di Sheva e mi sta benissimo così! 



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La prima.


 


Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Mi sento inevitabilmente chiamato in causa  Sebbene non ami i tatuaggi, non potevi scegliere miglior giocatore per fartene uno. Bravo! Sheva per me è stato qualcosa di unico e irripetibile, non credo riuscirò più ad amare nessun giocatore rossonero come ho fatto con lui.
> 
> Venendo alla tua domanda, la prima idea è senza dubbio la più bella.



Hai fatto bene a rispondere! Voglio avere più pareri possibili! Anche per me Sheva è irripetibile! Mai nessuno calciatore amerò come Sheva! 



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] curiosità: quanti anni avete?



Io ne farò 24 a fine Maggio


----------



## Liuke (11 Aprile 2015)

Anche per me la prima delle due idee e' la migliore...inoltre condivido in pieno i commenti da fanboy, sheva e' stato il piu grande per me e tale restera per sempre. Non ci sara mai piu un calciatore che mi possa far nascere la passione per il calcio come ha fatto lui.


----------



## de sica (12 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] curiosità: quanti anni avete?



Fatti un paio di kaiser tua ogni tanto eh  , uomo 21enne


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Maggio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma quando rivedremo un attaccante simile con la nostra maglia?
> 
> L'amore mio!! il mio unico idolo indiscusso..



Me lo sono riguardato. Piango.

Rimarrà per sempre il mio eroe, il mio preferito, il mio Sheva.


----------



## mr.wolf (5 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sto pensando di farmi un tatuaggio sul polpaccio in suo onore.Per me avrebbe un significato molto molto profondo...Andrebbe oltre il calcio.Non racconto il significato e il motivo che mi porterà a fare questo tatuaggio,perchè diventerei noioso.
> 
> Però mi piacerebbe avere un vostro parere,perchè sono indeciso sul come farlo,ho in mente due stili diversi.
> 1) Il numero 7 identico a quello della maglia di Sheva nella finale di manchester del 2003, sopra il numero ci metterei la scritta "Il re" e sotto la scritta "dell'est"
> ...


io ti consiglio di pensarci molto bene,fare un tatuaggio per un calciatore non mi sento di condividerlo.


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Maggio 2015)

Quanto mi manca...
Il mio vero ed unico idolo, che razza di fenomeno abbiamo avuto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Maggio 2015)

Mi manchi...


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Maggio 2015)

non nascerà mai più uno come lui, resterà il mio preferito per tutta la vita


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (18 Maggio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Me lo sono riguardato. Piango.
> 
> Rimarrà per sempre il mio eroe, il mio preferito, il mio Sheva.



Non guardo il video perchè non voglio farmi del male!!


----------



## mandraghe (29 Settembre 2015)

Auguri


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sto pensando di farmi un tatuaggio sul polpaccio in suo onore.Per me avrebbe un significato molto molto profondo...Andrebbe oltre il calcio.Non racconto il significato e il motivo che mi porterà a fare questo tatuaggio,perchè diventerei noioso.
> 
> Però mi piacerebbe avere un vostro parere,perchè sono indeciso sul come farlo,ho in mente due stili diversi.
> 1) Il numero 7 identico a quello della maglia di Sheva nella finale di manchester del 2003, sopra il numero ci metterei la scritta "Il re" e sotto la scritta "dell'est"
> ...



Non conosco il significato che potresti dare a questo tatuaggio ma l'unica cosa che posso fare è sconsigliarti di farlo, i tatuaggi "celebrativi" sono sempre pericolosi, io stesso una volta volevo tatuarmi il volto di Sheva nel fermo immagine prima di calciare il rigore di Manchester, poi per una serie di motivi non lo feci e benché tutt'oggi ami Sheva e lo consideri il mio idolo calcistico sono felice di non averlo fatto..
Ricordiamoci sempre che noi di tutti questi personaggi famosi conosciamo solo una minima parte di ciò che sono nella loro vita..metti che fra 10 anni esce un'intervista in cui Sheva parla del Milan come ha fatto quell'uomo infimo di pirlo..come ti sentiresti?
Dammi retta..


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Settembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma quando rivedremo un attaccante simile con la nostra maglia?
> 
> L'amore mio!! il mio unico idolo indiscusso..



Inter, Juve, barca, Real, Bayern..questo le ha inchiodate tutte..Inoltre un idolo incancellabile, pensateci bene, nella storia del Milan quanti giocatori sono indissolubilmente legati alla loro maglia?
Baresi 6
Maldini 3
Rivera 10
Van Basten 9
Sheva 7

Sinceramente non riesco a metterne altri, i vari Billy, Kakà, Nesta, Rino per quanto grandissimi non riesco a metterli in quell'elenco..


----------



## de sica (7 Dicembre 2015)

Scusate ragazzi, mi riferisco specialmente ai milanesi, ma sheva era un po... "amico" degli uomini?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Inter, Juve, barca, Real, Bayern..questo le ha inchiodate tutte..Inoltre un idolo incancellabile, pensateci bene, nella storia del Milan quanti giocatori sono indissolubilmente legati alla loro maglia?
> Baresi 6
> Maldini 3
> Rivera 10
> ...



Io Kakà si...per me la 22 é sua.quando vedo quel numero per me è solo kaka


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Io Kakà si...per me la 22 é sua.quando vedo quel numero per me è solo kaka



Si ma parliamo anche di un numero "minore"..quanti giocatori importanti l'hanno vestita?
Avesse indossato la 10 non avrebbe cancellato il ricordo di Rivera per me, il 10 per eccellenza rimane lui


----------



## ed.vedder77 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma parliamo anche di un numero "minore"..quanti giocatori importanti l'hanno vestita?
> Avesse indossato la 10 non avrebbe cancellato il ricordo di Rivera per me, il 10 per eccellenza rimane lui



Sì su questo concordo


----------



## de sica (7 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque nessuno ha risposto alla mia domanda


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Dicembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque nessuno ha risposto alla mia domanda



Le voci sono quelle, sì.

Sinceramente sono di parte, quindi nego a prescindere, ma purtroppo più di una persona mi ha detto questa cosa


----------



## prebozzio (8 Dicembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Scusate ragazzi, mi riferisco specialmente ai milanesi, ma sheva era un po... "amico" degli uomini?


Beh, c'è chi sostiene che la fuga al Chelsea sia stata voluta dalla moglie dopo averlo pizzicato con qualcuno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Dicembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Beh, c'è chi sostiene che la fuga al Chelsea sia stata voluta dalla moglie dopo averlo pizzicato con qualcuno.



Ah perché a Londra eventualmente non ci sono uomini o ambienti per omosessuali..ma per favore..Illazioni prive di ogni fondo di verità, se fosse vero ci sarebbero foto e altre prove, invece solo chiacchere senza senso..solo perché era un ragazzo serio e non andava a veline..


----------



## de sica (19 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ah perché a Londra eventualmente non ci sono uomini o ambienti per omosessuali..ma per favore..Illazioni prive di ogni fondo di verità, se fosse vero ci sarebbero foto e altre prove, invece solo chiacchere senza senso..solo perché era un ragazzo serio e non andava a veline..



Che significa? la moglie voleva andare a vivere a Londra perché aveva questa fissa, e avrà fatto leva su un punto debole di sheva. Una volta in inghilterra poteva fare quello che voleva


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (19 Dicembre 2015)

Forse è per quello che era così bravo a metterlo in quel posto ad un sacco di difensori e portieri avversari. 
Ad avercene ancora di gay così. Ma anche se fosse un bello sti c.a.z.z.i no?


----------



## prebozzio (19 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ah perché a Londra eventualmente non ci sono uomini o ambienti per omosessuali..ma per favore..Illazioni prive di ogni fondo di verità, se fosse vero ci sarebbero foto e altre prove, invece solo chiacchere senza senso..solo perché era un ragazzo serio e non andava a veline..


Io ho solo riportato una delle tante voci, frutto di malelingue.


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Dicembre 2015)

La stima e l'affetto che provo per lui non cambierebbero di una virgola. E' il mio idolo fin da quando ero piccolo. Gay o non gay lo amo lo stesso con tutto il cuore. Poi son fatti suoi, vita sua, scelte sue. 

Quanto mi manchi Sheva!


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io ho solo riportato una delle tante voci, frutto di malelingue.



Ma infatti io non ero critico col tuo post ma con queste voci ridicole..figuriamoci con tutti i paparazzi che seguono ogni giorno questi qua se non saltavano fuori subito foto o altre cose compromettenti...purtroppo le malelingue sono sempre dietro l'angolo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Che significa? la moglie voleva andare a vivere a Londra perché aveva questa fissa, e avrà fatto leva su un punto debole di sheva. Una volta in inghilterra poteva fare quello che voleva



Ah perché una moglie ha bisogno di ricattarlo un marito?..Non basta che glielo chieda?..Sheva era una persona molto umile, sicuramente avrà voluto assecondare le richieste della moglie, inoltre anche la storia del figlio, se ascoltata dalle sue parole invece che dalle cavolate di fester (vuole studiare l'inglese...) ha un suo senso e io ci credo..

Poi certo, anche i soldi vogliono dire, quando è andato al Chelsea è diventato il calciatore più pagato al mondo o giù di lì


----------



## de sica (21 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ah perché una moglie ha bisogno di ricattarlo un marito?..Non basta che glielo chieda?..Sheva era una persona molto umile, sicuramente avrà voluto assecondare le richieste della moglie, inoltre anche la storia del figlio, se ascoltata dalle sue parole invece che dalle cavolate di fester (vuole studiare l'inglese...) ha un suo senso e io ci credo..
> 
> Poi certo, anche i soldi vogliono dire, quando è andato al Chelsea è diventato il calciatore più pagato al mondo o giù di lì



Comunque il senso del discorso è che, omosessuale o no, sheva rimarrà sempre il mio idolo indiscusso. Nonostante le vicende legate al suo addio


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque il senso del discorso è che, omosessuale o no, sheva rimarrà sempre il mio idolo indiscusso. Nonostante le vicende legate al suo addio



Infatti è anche il mio idolo..e proprio per questo non mi piace che si sparli di lui, uno serio come lui non merita di finre nel solito tritacarne dei pettegolezzi da bar


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Dicembre 2015)

E anche se fosse omosessuale? È molto più uomo Sheva che pseudo-uomini come Balotelli o Boateng, ovvero rifiuti umani.


----------



## Victorss (29 Settembre 2016)

Auguri Zar, il mio cuore fa ancora male dal giorno della tua cessione..dovevi finire la carriera con noi..lo ricorderò sempre come uno il miglior attaccante degli ultimi 30 anni insieme a Marco Van Basten.


----------



## de sica (29 Settembre 2016)




----------



## kolao95 (29 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


>



Video bellissimo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Settembre 2016)

Auguri Re !! So che un giorno non molto lontano tornerai sulla panchina del Milan come allenatore.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Settembre 2016)

Mentre scoprivamo il sesso 
ignari di ciò che sarebbe poi successo 
dopo la maturità 
eccoci che attraversiamo i girasoli 
bucanieri nati 
andiamo via dalla realtà 
dalle case popolari 

che fine hai fatto 
ti sei sistemato 
che prezzo hai pagato 
che effetto ti fa 
vivi ancora in provincia 
ci pensi ogni tanto alle rane? 
l'ultima volta ti ho visto cambiato 
bevevi un amaro al bancone del bar 
perchè il tempo ci sfugge 
ma il segno del tempo rimane !!!!!!

Io alle rane ci penso sempre.
Auguri amico mio!!!!!!!
Il segno del tempo rimarrà in eterno!!!


----------



## Snake (14 Dicembre 2016)

12 anni fa esatti


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Dicembre 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> 10 anni fa esatti



Non l'ha vinto nel 2004 ?

10 anni fa esatti era già al chelsea.


----------



## Snake (14 Dicembre 2016)

sì corretto


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Dicembre 2016)

Mamma mia che nostalgia


----------



## Marco T. (15 Aprile 2017)

Grandissimo Calciatore Grandissimo Campione uno che segnava sempre quando serviva. Lo Zar e stato unico dopo Marco Van Basten il mioglior attacante che abbiamo mai avuto. Mi ha trasmesso emozioni incredibili. Grande Sheva


----------



## Marco T. (15 Aprile 2017)

non credo all motivo dell suo addio. secondo me lui voleva rimanere ma lo hanno venduto per fare cassa. lui si prestao al gioco del demonio per riconoscenza verso Berusconi che aveva aiutato suo padre.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2017)

Auguri agli occhi di Manchester 2003! Sheva ci manchi!


----------



## de sica (29 Settembre 2017)

Auguri amore mio!!


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Settembre 2017)

Auguri Sheva!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Settembre 2017)

Auguri Sheva!!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Settembre 2017)

Auguri Dio!


----------



## 7vinte (29 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Auguri Sheva!



Quando Caressa Aveva cervello


----------



## Dany20 (29 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Auguri Sheva!


Auguri idolo!


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Settembre 2017)

Senza dubbio l attaccante più forte che ho visto nel Milan, c era lui e sapevi che la partita te la riaddrizzava come voleva.
Epifania 2004, avevo 11 anni, ero a casa di amici dei miei genitori e stavo seguendo Roma-Milan sul telelevideo, al pareggio di cassano ero sicuro che lui l avrebbe risolta.
Non lo dimenticherò mai


----------



## James Watson (29 Settembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Auguri amore mio!!



Mi hai rubato le parole di bocca...


----------



## James Watson (29 Settembre 2017)

Marco T. ha scritto:


> non credo all motivo dell suo addio. secondo me lui voleva rimanere ma lo hanno venduto per fare cassa. lui si prestao al gioco del demonio per riconoscenza verso Berusconi che aveva aiutato suo padre.



L'ho sempre pensato anche io..


----------



## Andrea89 (29 Settembre 2020)

Ho letto di auguri a Berlusconi e nessun messaggio rivolto al mio quasi omonimo?!

Buon compleanno Sheva


----------



## IDRIVE (29 Settembre 2020)

Auguri, divino. Auguri, Re dell'Est. Auguri a colui che ha realizzato "IL" rigore.


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2020)

Auguri al grande unico Sheva, fuoriclasse assoluto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2020)

che grande....


----------



## markjordan (29 Settembre 2020)

grande


----------



## sette (29 Settembre 2020)




----------



## 7vinte (29 Settembre 2020)

Auguri idolo


----------



## James45 (30 Settembre 2020)

Mito.
Auguri!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Settembre 2020)

Auguri in ritardo, Re.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Settembre 2020)

Mi accodo agli auguri al Re!


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Settembre 2020)

Tanti auguri Andriy.
Giocatore strepitoso.
Una macchina bellica.

La mia gioventù da tifoso si è trascinata sui tuoi gol.
Ho iniziato a seguirti da quando il milan ne ha annunciato praticamente l'acquisto ma giocavi ancora con la dynamo.
Guardavo ammirato le tue giocate che trascinavano la tua squadra in champions.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2020)

Auguri Re dell'Est.


----------



## Marco T. (2 Novembre 2020)

Auguri Sheva e non solo per il compleanno ma ogni singolo giorno. Ti ringrazio per avermi regalato emozioni uniche. Sei stato grandissimo per me dopo Marco il migliore.


----------

